# Fork lift guard



## Charles scozzari (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi, finished this up Monday thought it might be of some interest to Hi/Lo owners and others. I used 11ga. I"x 2" rectangular for the frame and added hook points for
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 securing loads. I posted some before and after shots.      Thanks for looking.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 15, 2022)

Nice job, looks like it will work well.


----------



## Jim F (Jun 15, 2022)

Boss wants us to take the guard off our 10K Cat.............


----------



## Charles scozzari (Jun 15, 2022)

Jim F said:


> Boss wants us to take the guard off our 10K Cat.............


First I would like to thank all the members who gave me a "LIKE" so very much.The stuff I do can never match most of you guys do, so Thank You. As for removing a safety guard from a 10k fork lift, it makes no sense what so ever. Safety is absolutely first.   Thank's again.


----------



## Jim F (Jun 15, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> First I would like to thank all the members who gave me a "LIKE" so very much.The stuff I do can never match most of you guys do, so Thank You. As for removing a safety guard from a 10k fork lift, it makes no sense what so ever. Safety is absolutely first.   Thank's again.


we deal with bar stock, and a low roof.........


----------



## Charles scozzari (Jun 15, 2022)

Jim F said:


> we deal with bar stock, and a low roof.........


Bad enough there's talk of removing the guard, your handling round stock (rolling),  hope you come to a safe conclusion and everyones safe.


----------



## Martin W (Jun 16, 2022)

Very nice work! 
Martin


----------



## Charles scozzari (Jun 16, 2022)

Martin W said:


> Very nice work!
> Martin





Martin W said:


> Very nice work!
> Martin


Thank's, I bought the fork lift for $1600.00 about 2 years ago and love it. It has a 4cyl. gasoline motor and runs great. I believe it has been on its side because of some of the canopy is not as it should be. The cover is for a golf cart and is ok. It kills me that it has to stay outside, but I have no choice. Thank you for the "LIKE".


----------



## Martin W (Jun 16, 2022)

Good deal for $1600! We had TCM lift trucks at a place I worked at years ago.. pretty much bullet proof. 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Charles scozzari (Jun 16, 2022)

Hi, I was looking for one but wanted a gas powered fork lift. It seems that they are not nearly as popular as propane hi/lo's. I know the propane units are for indoor use, but that did not matter since I use it outside. Propane tanks for the hi/lo's are expensive to refill and can become a problem finding a supplier. The thing that has become somewhat of a problem is I don't know what year this fork lift is. I am guessing somewhere around the 1980's maybe early 90s. I also wasn't ready for the cost of tires and pressing them on. It needs the front drive tires but I replaced the steering rear tire's. I wasn't aware that when I bought it new tires would run $1.000.00 dollars. it was still something I wanted/needed so I moved on it. Like I mentioned I feel it was on it's side.  Thanks for your reply. Happy Fathers Day.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 17, 2022)

One of the tools I miss the most was my forklift. Like yours 4cyl gas, my neighbor was the service manager at a forklift company and I paid $800. 

When I sold my shop the buyer said he wanted that and my cutting torches. Wouldn’t have a place for it now. 

Did have the cage off it twice for moving my Gorton MasterMill in and out of the small shop. Only way it would fit. 

Nice work on the guard. 

John


----------



## Martin W (Jun 17, 2022)

Did the mast get damaged when it was on its side? Where I worked years ago an outside contractor was using one where they were not allowed. The paint line started and hooked the mast and over it went on its side. 
They are great machines to have for sure!
Propane is great until winter comes and then they get miserable to start if they are in a unheated building or outside.
I have an old Eaton from the late 60's with a slant 6 dodge. It has a two stage mast which is handy inside buildings. It's still a great lift truck .My Clark heavy machine is a single stage mast which is not good inside buildings. I didn't realize this when I bought it. But it will lift a house! Lol.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Charles scozzari (Jun 17, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> One of the tools I miss the most was my forklift. Like yours 4cyl gas, my neighbor was the service manager at a forklift company and I paid $800.
> 
> When I sold my shop the buyer said he wanted that and my cutting torches. Wouldn’t have a place for it now.
> 
> ...


Hi, wow, you stole that fork lift. In the mid 70s I had a gas station/shop for a few years and had a torch set that I gave up also when I sold the business. I really miss having the torch for heating and cutting. I have a a Lincoln Pro-Cut 55 Thats nice for cutting work up to 1/4" ( in my opinion even though it's rated at 3/8 to 1/2") but the torch is so much more versatile overall. Again, nice deal on that fork lift at that time.  Thank's.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Jun 17, 2022)

Martin W said:


> Did the mast get damaged when it was on its side? Where I worked years ago an outside contractor was using one where they were not allowed. The paint line started and hooked the mast and over it went on its side.
> They are great machines to have for sure!
> Propane is great until winter comes and then they get miserable to start if they are in a unheated building or outside.
> I have an old Eaton from the late 60's with a slant 6 dodge. It has a two stage mast which is handy inside buildings. It's still a great lift truck .My Clark heavy machine is a single stage mast which is not good inside buildings. I didn't realize this when I bought it. But it will lift a house! Lol.
> ...


Good morning, no the mast is ok. I didn't realize the cold start problem with propane in the winter. You have some really big equipment. I love it.   Thank's for your reply.


----------

